# Recovered third time from DP/DR



## Bedinus80 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi everybody. I am writing this because I want more and more people to read, that there is hope for everyone. 
I have written my story about my three DP/DR episode in my life last september/october here. To get the long story short: I have to first put down, that the root of my problem is severe anxiety (later panic attacks). First I had (only) DR (and severe anxiety), it lasted for a year and I recovered 100%. 6 years later I got severe anxiety again and than a terrible panic attack, after that a horrible DP/DR episode started. It lasted app. a year again and I recovered 100% again. And last year, 10 years after the 2. episode it came again... it was much worse than the first 2 episodes. I really thought I would go insane this time... But now, after a year, I can say, that I am recovered. I have no DR at all, maybe sometimes a very mild DP, but it doesn't bother me anymore. 
Things that helped me: 
- Xanax - because my problem is based on anxiety, it helped me a lot (but be careful in the dosage!)

- Go outside and live my life - I know, this is the hardest thing when you are DP/DR'd, but trust me, this is the only thing that really helps. It was very hard in the beginning, but later it get easier and easier. It is very important to go socialize, do sports, work etc. 
- Find a good therapist: when you have anxiety/DP/DR etc. it is almost sure (or sure), that you have things in your soul that you have to fix... It is not easy to find, I know, I am still searching as well... 
And there are some things that make your DP/DR worse:

- not enough sleep

- stress (ok, I know that this is trivial)

- weather front (I felt terrible when cold, windy, rainy days came)

- too much sugar and junk food

To be honest: because I have problems in my life, I have a mild depression and sometimes I have anxiety as well. But I am working on them I and thing I can handle them better and better. 
So I wish everybody to get better and recover! It is possible for everyone! 
(sorry for my english)


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Bedinus80 said:


> - Find a good therapist: when you have anxiety/DP/DR etc. it is almost sure (or sure), that you have things in your soul that you have to fix... It is not easy to find, I know, I am still searching as well...


Something i've thought about every now and then. Maybe these long-term anxiety issues that makes no (logical) sense, is a result of problems in our soul that has to be attended. I like that thought.

Also, maybe it's not about searching and finding, but rather about stop covering things up.


----------



## nolulolu (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Bendinus80. How long have u taken the Xanax for and how many mg? I got DP in Budapest in January this year ????. It has gotten a lot better, but I am stil not 100% back to normal... ????


----------



## nolulolu (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey are you still here?


----------

